# Suggestions for Bosch router for table use



## Mr.Maim (Jun 2, 2013)

Greetings gentlemen, second post here (first was in the New Users section)

I'm a novice/hobbyist looking to replace a router for use 50% table 50% hand routing. I currently have a Bosch 1613EVS but it is my father's and he wants it back after lending it to me a couple years ago (whoops! sorry dad! ). I'm a Bosch guy. Most of my power tools are Bosch as are my father's so I guess you could say that I am married to the brand, but not 100% locked in to Bosch if there is a better tool for the price.

Keeping in mind that I am a hobbyist, I want to replace this router but don't feel that I need a 3-HP monster or a top of the line router. I do the occasional project, about a half-dozen or less in a year.

I'm using the *Bosch RA1171 Cabinet Style Router Table* which is fine for my needs (attachment #1 below) for my table.

I'm considering a *Bosch 1617EVSPK Router kit* that includes both a plunge and fixed base (attachment #2 below). Under $200 bucks.


Opinions? Is there something better that I'm not seeing?

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good choice of router. The combo is the best choice as there are some jobs that only a plunge can do well and/or safely. Bosch routers are very good quality. Like you say, you are already married to the brand. If you buy something else you probably will be wondering forever if you made the right choice. It would be hard to find better quality or value for $200.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrew, with that table the 1617 is your best choice. If you moved to a larger table then you could consider the MRC23EVSK or 1619EVS. They are easy to pick out of photo 1, this group of routers that pull 15 amps or more. Photo 2 is most of my Bosch routers.


----------



## Mr.Maim (Jun 2, 2013)

Great, thanks fellas, and thanks Mike for the pictures. Based on the 2nd picture it looks like you just may be a Bosch aficionado as well!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have that router 1617ev in my router work shop router table it stay's their, i also have 3 pc690's also that is what i call the next best, and also have 2 ridgid router and table's for a 2 set up for dovtales, they are a cheep router, but they work for me, the cost for the router and table set up like $100 each , so for 2 bill's 2 set up's cheep enough , the bosch is a work horse i have used it heavey and feel the router and it is just warm , if something happen to it i would buy another one, good luck on your pick


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like my Bosch 1617s. Bought a second motor that lives in my router table so I didn't have to switch back and forth anymore. Plenty of power, very comfortable fit in the hand and the accessories for it are really nice, fit perfectly. Every Bosch tool I own works well. You should get the two adapters necessary to use PorterCable sized template guides, which are made of brass and are better than the Bosch guides.


----------



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi there

Asked a question on guide bushes in another forum on this site, and what are these two adaptors needed to use the brass bushes from Porter ?

thanks Roy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These are the adapters required for the 1617.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Spectric said:


> Hi there
> 
> Asked a question on guide bushes in another forum on this site, and what are these two adaptors needed to use the brass bushes from Porter ?
> 
> thanks Roy


Amazon.com: ra1126 - Routers / Power Tools: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I own this router combo set. The plunge works really well and the motor has always been sufficient for any job I have attempted. Green light. 

That router table, on the other hand, I would not buy again...


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Mike said:


> Andrew, with that table the 1617 is your best choice. If you moved to a larger table then you could consider the MRC23EVSK or 1619EVS. They are easy to pick out of photo 1, this group of routers that pull 15 amps or more. Photo 2 is most of my Bosch routers.


Mike why do you recommend the smaller unit for that table? I'm curious because i was able to mount the MRC23EVSK under my Craftsmen rebranded RA 1181, worked fine too 'till the router began shutting itself down seconds after starting up. I didn't try it with the RA 1171 as i had yet to get that router at that time. When my MRC23EVSK worked it was great, loved it, quiet, good soft start great control in having the trigger on/off, powerful, separate 1/4" and 1/2" collets/easy two wrench setup, whats not to like, well thats another story not for this thread.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marc, the MR_23 routers are a good deal taller than the 1617's. Space is restricted in the RA1171 table.


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

I have two of the Bosch 1617EVSK units. One motor stays in the table and the other one I use for hand held operations. I did use the Bosch RA1165 under table mount. As others have pointed out the RA1165 is basically the normal fixed base without the wood handles and you can certainly use the normal base in a table.

The reason I didn't do that is because I have one fixed base set up with dust collection for my dovetail jig and the other one set up with a different base plate for Porter Cable style template guides. That way I don't need to change base plates.


----------

